# [SOLVED]Issue about nvidia drivers

## kenmux

Hi guys,

  i replace the nouveau driver with nvidia driver after DE is ok.

  after emerging nvidia driver, the X became strange... i just cannot tell why...

  when grub2 up, the resolution is very low; then comes the detective info, it seems lower... (maybe, no graphics drivers loaded at all!) 

  then comes the nvidia splash, then the DE is up. the screen seems in the boot progress so ugly, so strange, i just cannot bear it! 

  could some one please give me a hand? thanks! i queried some info, and listed them below.

  the result of lsmod  | grep nvidia:

```
nvidia              10719689  0 
```

  the result of insmod nvidia:

```
insmod: ERROR: could not load module nvidia: No such file or directory
```

  the result of find / -iname nvidia.ko:

```
/lib64/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko
```

  the result of lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce GT 130M] (rev a1)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
```

 the content of file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-nvidia.conf:

```
Section "Module"

 Load "record"

 Load "glx"

 Load "dbe"

 Load "extmod"

 Disable "dri"

 Disable "dri2"

 SubSection "extmod"

  Option "omit xfree86-dga"

 EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier "Card0"

 Driver     "nvidia"

 VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation G96M"

 BoardName  "GeForce GT 130M"

EndSection
```

  the content of file /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
[    19.667] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[    19.667] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    19.667] Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    19.667] Current Operating System: Linux xiwan 3.12.13-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Apr 30 18:04:18 CST 2014 x86_64

[    19.667] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=4ebd32e3-c57d-40ee-966b-0217f2a914a0 ro video=uvesafb:1280x720-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silentonly,theme:Gentoo console=tty1

[    19.667] Build Date: 30 April 2014  06:27:27PM

[    19.667]  

[    19.667] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    19.667]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    19.667] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    19.667] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 30 19:47:44 2014

[    19.722] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    19.758] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    19.758] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    19.758] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    19.758] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    19.758] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[    19.758] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    19.758] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    19.758] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    19.758] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    19.758] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    19.796] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    19.796]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    19.796] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    19.796]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    19.796]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    19.797] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    19.797]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    19.797]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    19.797] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/

[    19.797] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    19.797] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    19.797] (II) Loader magic: 0x809c60

[    19.797] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    19.797]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    19.797]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    19.797]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    19.797]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    19.797] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    19.799] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0652:17aa:3882 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    19.817] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    19.818] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    19.818] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[    19.818] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[    19.818] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    19.818] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    19.818] (II) Module "record" already built-in

[    19.818] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    19.915] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    20.747] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    20.747]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    20.747]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    20.747] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  334.21  Thu Feb 27 13:54:04 PST 2014

[    20.760] Loading extension GLX

[    20.760] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    20.760] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[    20.760] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    20.760] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[    20.760] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    20.760] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[    20.760] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    20.760] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    20.836] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    20.836]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    20.836]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    20.847] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  334.21  Thu Feb 27 13:34:35 PST 2014

[    20.847] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    20.848] (++) using VT number 7

[    20.895] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    20.895] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    20.895] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    20.917] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.917]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    20.917]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    20.917] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[    20.917] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    20.917] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    20.946] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    20.948] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.948]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    20.948]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    20.948] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    20.948] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    20.948] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    20.960] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    20.960] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    20.960] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    20.960] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    20.960] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    20.961] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    22.036] (II) NVIDIA(0): Display (LGD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[    22.036] (II) NVIDIA(0):     stereo.

[    22.037] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Found DRM driver nvidia-drm (20130102)

[    22.038] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 130M (G96) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    22.038] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[    22.038] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.8e.00.06

[    22.039] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 130M at PCI:1:0:0

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LGD (DFP-0) (boot, connected)

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0): LGD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0): LGD (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS

[    22.041] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    22.041] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    22.041] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LGD (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has been

[    22.041] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)

[    22.042] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    22.042] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    22.042] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    22.042] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    22.042] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[    22.042] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    22.042] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1366 x 768

[    23.100] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (102, 102); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    23.100] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    23.100] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    23.100] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    23.109] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    23.112] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    23.414] Loading extension NV-GLX

[    23.496] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    23.496] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[    23.496] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    23.497] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    23.498] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    23.498] Loading extension XINERAMA

[    23.498] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    23.498] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    23.498] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    23.498] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    23.498] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    23.498] (--) RandR disabled

[    23.505] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    24.090] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    24.090] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.090] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    24.090] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    24.113] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.113]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[    24.113]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.113]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    24.113] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    24.113] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.113] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    24.113] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    24.113] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    24.113] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.113] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    24.113] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    24.113] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.113] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.113] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.138] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    24.138] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.138] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    24.138] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    24.138] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    24.138] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    24.138] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    24.138] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.138] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[    24.138] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    24.138] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.138] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.138] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.139] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    24.139] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.139] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    24.139] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.139] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    24.139] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    24.139] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    24.139] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.139] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[    24.139] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    24.139] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.139] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.139] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.139] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    24.139] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.140] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.140] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    24.140] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.140] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    24.140] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    24.140] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    24.140] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    24.140] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    24.140] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.140] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"

[    24.140] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    24.140] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.140] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.140] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.140] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    24.141] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event7)

[    24.141] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.141] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[    24.141] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    24.141] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[    24.141] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.141] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5.4/2-5.4:1.0/input/input8/event7"

[    24.141] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    24.141] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.141] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.141] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.141] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event8)

[    24.141] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    24.141] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.141] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[    24.141] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    24.141] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[    24.141] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    24.141] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[    24.141] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    24.141] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.141] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[    24.141] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    24.141] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    24.141] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5.4/2-5.4:1.1/input/input9/event8"

[    24.142] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    24.142] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.142] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.142] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.142] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    24.142] (WW) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[    24.142] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.142] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    24.142] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.142] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.142] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    24.142] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.142] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.143] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    24.143] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.143] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    24.143] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    24.143] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    24.143] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    24.143] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    24.143] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.143] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    24.143] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    24.143] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.143] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.143] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.143] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[    24.143] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    24.143] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    24.143] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    24.143] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    24.143] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    24.162] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.162]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.7.4

[    24.162]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.162]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    24.162] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    24.162] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    24.162] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    24.280] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    24.280] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5590 (res 65)

[    24.280] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4508 (res 93)

[    24.280] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    24.280] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    24.280] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    24.280] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    24.280] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    24.280] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    24.340] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event6"

[    24.340] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    24.340] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    24.340] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    24.340] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.039

[    24.340] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.340] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    24.340] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.340] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.340] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    24.340] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    24.340] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    24.340] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event9)

[    24.340] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.340] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    50.213] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LGD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[    50.213] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.

[    51.655] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LGD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[    51.655] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.

[    51.657] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LGD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[    51.657] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.
```

Hmm...in short, my question are:

1) how to make sure the nvidia driver be loaded when grub is up?

2) why there is a nvidia splash before DE up? do i set it somewhere by mistake?

ps: the screen resolution is: 1366x768, i use 1280*720, just because when i use vbeinfo, the nearest one is: 1280x720x32(5120)

expecting the answers online...thanks a lot!Last edited by kenmux on Sat May 03, 2014 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lagalopex

 *kenmux wrote:*   

> 1) how to make sure the nvidia driver be loaded when grub is up?

 

Not possible. Grub is not a linux program or something. Its completely indepented from the linux kernel. It is actually used to start the linux kernel. So the nvidia driver cannot be loaded into grub.

You need to setup grub2 properly, maybe its possible to increase resolution.

When grub is done and handed the control to the kernel, the "detective infos" are displayed. Thats the virtual terminal (VT). You may use vesafb to get higher resolutions here.

(KMS is the current way to achieve high res vts but unfortunatelly the proprietary drivers do not support this, yet.)

When the nvidia-splash screen is displayed, X is loaded. (X is a seperated program and has nothing to do with grub or the kernels boot messages. I think you misunderstood this.)

 *kenmux wrote:*   

> 2) why there is a nvidia splash before DE up? do i set it somewhere by mistake?

 

The splash screen is enabled by default but can be disabled in the xorg config. (Gentoo-wiki: nvidia-drivers, "NoLogo")

----------

## kenmux

hmm...thanks, lagalopex,

you give the right & clear answer.

i think maybe i should try to use a boot splash.

when i just use nouveau driver, the splash is all ok.

but, when i change to nvidia driver, it's broken...

what a sad story it is...

----------

## kenmux

hmm...i get a mixed screen of text info and boot splash,

and the boot splash is covered by the text...

but i thought my config all right, see as below:

in the file /etc/conf.d/splash:

```
SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

SPLASH_EFFECTS="fadein,fadeout"

SPLASH_TEXTBOX="no"

SPLASH_AUTOVERBOSE="0"

SPLASH_THEME="natural_gentoo"

SPLASH_TTY=16

SPLASH_MODE_REQ="silentonly"
```

and in the file /etc/default/grub:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1280x720-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silentonly,theme:natural_gentoo tty=16"

GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x720x32

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x720x32

GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/background.png"
```

the content of file /var/log/dmesg:

```
[    0.485802] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.485804] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.485807] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.485809] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.485811] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.485813] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff]

[    0.485816] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x80600000-0x807fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.485818] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.485820] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xf7100000-0xf71fffff]

[    0.485822] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0x80800000-0x809fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.485825] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.485827] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.485829] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.485831] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

[    0.485834] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0x80a00000-0x80bfffff]

[    0.485836] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0x80c00000-0x80dfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.485838] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 0 [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.485840] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 [mem 0xf7000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.485842] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 [mem 0x80e00000-0x80ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.485845] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.485847] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.485849] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.485851] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.485853] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.485855] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 9 [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.485857] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 10 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.485910] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.486087] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.486172] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.486254] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.486293] TCP: reno registered

[    0.486297] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.486310] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.486386] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.487532] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.487700] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.487735] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    1.084866] Freeing initrd memory: 4108K (ffff8800377ea000 - ffff880037bed000)

[    1.084952] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x80

[    1.085785] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    1.085800] type=2000 audit(1398967354.080:1): initialized

[    1.086309] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    1.086335] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    1.086526] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    1.086557] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    1.086743] OCFS2 1.5.0

[    1.086801] ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

[    1.086804] OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

[    1.086841] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

[    1.086844] OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

[    1.086966] OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

[    1.087216] GFS2 installed

[    1.087223] msgmni has been set to 4005

[    1.087513] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    1.087518] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.087520] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.087533] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    1.087768] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.087936] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.088125] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.088312] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.088499] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.088687] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.088872] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.089215] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.090159] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    1.090162] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    1.090166] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    1.090169] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    1.090174] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    1.090189] vesafb: mode is 1280x720x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

[    1.090191] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.090194] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    1.090586] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf5000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 3648k, total 3648k

[    1.132974] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x45

[    1.175671] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.175712] intel_idle: does not run on family 6 model 23

[    1.178701] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    1.182345] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    1.182753] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    1.183249] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    1.183541] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    1.184028] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.184275] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    1.184761] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    1.185104] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    1.185558] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.208312] acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device0

[    1.208709] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.209172] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    1.209910] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    1.211607] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    1.211613] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    1.211617] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    1.215596] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    1.231243] ACPI: Invalid active0 threshold

[    1.240201] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    1.240202] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (46 C)

[    1.240374] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.242399] brd: module loaded

[    1.243484] loop: module loaded

[    1.243600] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    1.243791] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:MSS1] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.279075] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.279079] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.279382] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.281695] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.282269] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.282270] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.282678] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.283126] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    1.318283] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    1.436043] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    1.436056] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    1.436432] Freeing unused kernel memory: 816K (ffffffff816d1000 - ffffffff8179d000)

[    1.589195] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.746400] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.746550] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.746599] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    1.746632] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x13 impl SATA mode

[    1.746635] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ccc ems sxs 

[    1.746640] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.781769] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.782097] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.782327] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.782594] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.782900] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.783055] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7405000 port 0xf7405100 irq 47

[    1.783058] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7405000 port 0xf7405180 irq 47

[    1.783060] ata3: DUMMY

[    1.783061] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.783063] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7405000 port 0xf7405300 irq 47

[    2.120136] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.177901] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0, 11.01A11, max UDMA/133

[    2.177904] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.180400] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.180551] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVT-2 11.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.180911] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    2.180967] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.180970] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.180995] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.237974]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6

[    2.239268] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.530107] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.533669] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50N, RV06, max UDMA/133

[    2.538524] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.653723] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50N  RV06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.762508] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.762511] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.762785] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.862503] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000, board id: 3655, fw id: 505504

[    2.955692] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

[    3.110111] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.131925] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.132065] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    3.202776] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    3.242068] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    3.338672] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    3.392292] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    3.392294] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    3.396659] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.400358] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.404209] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.406304] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    3.408349] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    3.410430] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    3.442219] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    3.456270] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    3.460410] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    3.460799] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    3.464784] megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    3.468810] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

[    3.485244] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.42

[    3.485246] Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    3.490767] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    3.503861] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    3.504036] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    3.504200] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    3.504310] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    3.504729] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    3.504913] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    3.505058] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.505076] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.505083] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.505100] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    3.508989] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.509010] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf7405800

[    3.520108] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.520290] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.520293] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.520295] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.520297] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.520298] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    3.520589] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.520597] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.520900] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.520910] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.520916] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.520932] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    3.524827] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.524844] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf7405c00

[    3.540087] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.540223] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.540226] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.540228] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.540230] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.540231] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    3.540503] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.540512] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.566876] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.569245] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.569381] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.569385] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.569393] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.569438] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800

[    3.569546] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.569548] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.569551] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.569553] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    3.569554] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    3.569782] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.569790] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.570042] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.570046] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.570053] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.570092] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001820

[    3.570183] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.570186] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.570188] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.570190] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    3.570192] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    3.570398] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.570406] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.570618] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.570622] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.570628] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    3.570655] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 20, io base 0x00001840

[    3.570744] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.570747] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.570749] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.570751] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    3.570753] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

[    3.570994] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.571002] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.571189] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.571192] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.571199] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    3.571226] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001860

[    3.571316] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.571319] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.571321] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.571323] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    3.571324] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    3.571522] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.571531] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.571701] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.571704] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.571710] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    3.571749] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001880

[    3.571813] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.571816] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.571818] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.571820] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    3.571822] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    3.572024] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.572033] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.572203] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.572206] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.572212] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    3.572250] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000018a0

[    3.572312] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.572314] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.572316] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.572318] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    3.572320] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    3.572531] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.572539] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.575237] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.587763] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.587766] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.727163] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    3.727260] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.26.0-ioctl (2013-08-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.757685] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    3.760183] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.840049] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.930039] raid6: sse2x1    3491 MB/s

[    4.001069] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0158

[    4.001073] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    4.001075] usb 1-2: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    4.001077] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Generic

[    4.001079] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 20071114173400000

[    4.005980] usb-storage 1-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    4.006206] scsi5 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

[    4.100018] raid6: sse2x2    4023 MB/s

[    4.120043] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    4.270025] raid6: sse2x4    6278 MB/s

[    4.270027] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (6278 MB/s)

[    4.270029] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    4.270420] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    4.270647] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=050d, idProduct=0304

[    4.270650] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    4.270653] usb 2-5: Product: USB 2.0 Hub

[    4.270671] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    4.350111] hub 2-5:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.350262] hub 2-5:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.370009]    prefetch64-sse:  9174.800 MB/sec

[    4.470018]    generic_sse:  8050.000 MB/sec

[    4.470020] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (9174.800 MB/sec)

[    4.471571] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    4.471573] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    4.471574] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    4.488764] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    4.492248] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    4.494580] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    4.533272] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    4.542591] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    4.542593] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    4.542594] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.542596] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    4.564407] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    4.568070] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    4.568072] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    4.571927] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    4.571929] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    4.572284] PTP clock support registered

[    4.573095] tg3.c:v3.133 (Jul 29, 2013)

[    4.598611] tg3 0000:08:00.0 eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95784M) rev 5784100] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:23:5a:69:62:ca

[    4.598615] tg3 0000:08:00.0 eth0: attached PHY is 5784 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1], EEE[0])

[    4.598618] tg3 0000:08:00.0 eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    4.598621] tg3 0000:08:00.0 eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    4.603288] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    4.630145] usb 2-5.4: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    4.753403] usb 2-5.4: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b

[    4.753407] usb 2-5.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.753409] usb 2-5.4: Product: USB Receiver

[    4.753411] usb 2-5.4: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    4.755564] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5.4/2-5.4:1.0/input/input8

[    4.755730] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-5.4/input0

[    4.758531] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5.4/2-5.4:1.1/input/input9

[    4.759210] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-5.4/input1

[    4.762361] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-5.4/input2

[    4.858010] EXT3-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    4.858209] EXT2-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    4.904993] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    5.002340] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Multi-Card       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    5.002934] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    5.006940] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.081189] systemd-udevd[2818]: starting version 208

[    8.717495] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000001c00-0x0000000000001c1f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[    8.717502] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    8.753224] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x10676, pf=0x80, revision=0x60c

[    8.854605] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input10

[    8.910099] systemd-udevd[2835]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp8s0

[    8.950386] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    8.950549] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    8.950582] rtc_cmos 00:06: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    9.384072] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.387268] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    9.589532] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    9.589534] Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation

[    9.589650] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    9.589710] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.952947] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    9.952949] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    9.971536] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

[    9.971797] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    9.971806] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  334.21  Thu Feb 27 15:55:45 PST 2014

[   10.087913] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x10676, pf=0x80, revision=0x60c

[   10.093375] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode' failed.

[   10.095743] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-4.ucode' failed.

[   10.096591] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-3.ucode' failed.

[   10.096788] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   10.097237] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed.

[   10.097860] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode' failed.

[   10.097862] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[   10.602040] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[   12.405345] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

[   12.405348] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

[   12.405349] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

[   12.405350] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

[   12.405352] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

[   13.938285] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   14.212614] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k 

[   14.340104] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
```

am i missing something important?

i have spent so much time on it that i am just bored already.

can some one please give me a hand? or was anyone stucked once?

thanks a lot!

----------

## Chiitoo

Teegrins, kenmux!

With regards to the console resolution (that is after Grub), it will indeed often be of lower resolution when switching from nouveau to nvidia-drivers.  As lagalopex mentioned, kernel modesetting (KMS) is what makes it happen for the open drivers, but things are not as well with the proprietary drivers.

I might suggest, at least for now, some modifications on the kernel command-line as well as possibly the kernel itself.

I see

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1280x720-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silentonly,theme:natural_gentoo tty=16"
```

and

```
[    1.090159] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d 

[    1.090162] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable 

[    1.090166] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2) 

[    1.090169] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22 

[    1.090174] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

and

```
[    1.090189] vesafb: mode is 1280x720x32, linelength=5120, pages=0 

[    1.090191] vesafb: scrolling: redraw 

[    1.090194] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0 

[    1.090586] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf5000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 3648k, total 3648k 

[    1.132974] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x45 

[    1.175671] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

from which I can tell that the uvesafb option certainly is unnecessary, as it's not used.  I don't think it's exactly dangerous either, but I'd remove the line

```
video=uvesafb:1280x720-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

and see what happens then.  Alternatively add the vga option mentioned below.

Of course, there's also this:

```
[   12.405345] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console 

[   12.405348] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver 

[   12.405349] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console 

[   12.405350] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in 

[   12.405352] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
```

I use nvidia-drivers myself, with vesafb, meaning I get the above warning too, so it's not necessarily something to worry about (I think).

To have at least a bit higher resolution console than the really cramped one this set-up defaults to, I use the vga kernel command-line option, like so: vga=0x361.  It's possible to set vga=ask to get a list of what modes are detected during boot-time.

With all that said, I'm not entirely sure what the issue you're experiencing right now is.  At what part does “mixed screen of text info and boot splash” happen exactly?

Is it that the Grub (2) screen is messed up, or the console, or the xorg-server.  From what I gather, it seems that xorg-server is okay, Grub configuration is a bit of a mystery, and the text-console is small and ugly.  I'm not too familiar with Grub 2, as I mostly use the 'legacy' version still myself, so I didn't really touch on its configuration.  What I talked about, is related to everything after Grub, although the kernel command-line may temporarily be modified during the Grub menu.

Just some quick thoughts!

See also:

 NVidia/nvidia-drivers

 Nouveau & nvidia-drivers switching

 Xorg/Configuration - 2.2 Kernel modesetting

----------

## kenmux

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> To have at least a bit higher resolution console than the really cramped one this set-up defaults to, I use the vga kernel command-line option, like so: vga=0x361.  It's possible to set vga=ask to get a list of what modes are detected during boot-time.
> 
> With all that said, I'm not entirely sure what the issue you're experiencing right now is.  At what part does “mixed screen of text info and boot splash” happen exactly?
> 
> Is it that the Grub (2) screen is messed up, or the console, or the xorg-server.  From what I gather, it seems that xorg-server is okay, Grub configuration is a bit of a mystery, and the text-console is small and ugly.  I'm not too familiar with Grub 2, as I mostly use the 'legacy' version still myself, so I didn't really touch on its configuration.  What I talked about, is related to everything after Grub, although the kernel command-line may temporarily be modified during the Grub menu.

 

thanks for your answer! you give the right direction almost! through the solution may be sightly different.

the issue i metioned is that: after grub2, then comes the boot splash, but then it is covered by the booting info (something as open rc is up, and so on).

the solution is: adjust the grub conf. i did it in a wrong way!

there is one expression that i feel interested:  vga=0x361. where comes the 0x361? how to calc it? could you give a more detailed explanation? thanks!

you metioned about command vga=ask, then there is an advice to the ones who want to turn to grub2: DO NOT use this command in grub2! or, you'll get a message as below:

```
Legacy command 'ask' no longer supported

Press any key to continue
```

and then you'll fall into the infinite loop of rebooting-grub2-message, just like a nightmare. i have done this before...

----------

## kenmux

i thougt i found the solution, thanks to you, guys!

first, check the value of CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE in your .config file, note that, in config and genkernel file, its default value is ""! 

```
CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

and recompile your kernel if you change the value.

then change the value of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1280x720-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet"
```

and update your grub2 config. 

after doing that, the boot splash should be all right!

for more details about CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE, please check this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-612392.html

another more detailed tutorial about GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, but written in chinese: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread343939.html?pageon=1

then, the content of file /var/log/dmesg seems more reasonable, isn't is?

the log is too long, please check it in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Tr4QXRm3

but, there is one detail that is not satisfied me:

during the boot splash, the screen flickers to black two or three times(the splash disappeared for a very short time?), i just do not know why... 

may be, it is related to this? 

```
[    1.035055] vesafb: scrolling: redraw
```

i change the mode to ywrap, but seems failed.Last edited by kenmux on Sat May 03, 2014 4:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chiitoo

 *kenmux wrote:*   

> thanks for your answer! you give the right direction almost! through the solution may be sightly different.

 

I'm glad if I can be of any help, even if it's tiny bits.  I learn more from it myself as I do, as demonstrated below.

 *Quote:*   

> there is one expression that i feel interested:  vga=0x361. where comes the 0x361? how to calc it? could you give a more detailed explanation? thanks!

 

It's the value for a particular resolution as seen listed by the vga=ask option or by various tools such as hwinfo --framebuffer.

 *Quote:*   

> you metioned about command vga=ask, then there is an advice to the ones who want to turn to grub2: DO NOT use this command in grub2! or, you'll get a message as below:
> 
> ```
> Legacy command 'ask' no longer supported
> 
> ...

 

Here's where I learned (or perhaps it was something I had forgotten?) something new again!  I certainly didn't know (or remember) that Grub 2 does not support this.  I didn't even think of it as being a Grub thing; my bad, either my memory is getting worse than I thought, or something else is amiss.  I just confirmed it on a machine where I have Grub 2 in use, and this may have been one of the reasons I disliked Grub 2, heh.

As for the “infinite loop”, it is, actually, finite in that as long as Grub is working properly, one may hit e over a boot option and edit the kernel command-line.

 *Quote:*   

> i thougt i found the solution, thanks to you, guys!
> 
> first, please check the value of CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE in your .config file,  please note that, in config and genkernel file, its default value is ""!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is indeed what I was referring to earlier: your uvesafb did not seem to be properly configured, which is why I suggested removing the option at least for now, to make sure it's not causing any confusion.  I'm not sure it's working for you still, as there's no mention at all about it in that latest dmesg output, and it seems that it's still using vesafb, or I'm missing something.

I wonder if it shows up in your /proc/fb?

Example output (without uvesafb):

```
$ cat /proc/fb

0 VESA VGA
```

----------

## kenmux

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> This is indeed what I was referring to earlier: your uvesafb did not seem to be properly configured, which is why I suggested removing the option at least for now, to make sure it's not causing any confusion.  I'm not sure it's working for you still, as there's no mention at all about it in that latest dmesg output, and it seems that it's still using vesafb, or I'm missing something.
> 
> I wonder if it shows up in your /proc/fb?
> 
> Example output (without uvesafb):
> ...

 

yes, you are right! i remove video=uvesafb:1280x720-32,mtrr:3,ywrap and test the splash, it's all ok!

i usually thought that this is the config for uvesafb, but it seems that i was wrong...

hmm...thanks a lot, i get it!

----------

## Chiitoo

Cool!  ^^

I tried uvesafb once myself, and though it was years ago, I seem to remember it having quite a few steps to make it work properly.  Thus, I wanted to make sure it was not that which was causing trouble.

It has a bunch of fancy fun features, but I ended up not really making use of it, sadly.  Instead, I've mostly been using the plain vesafb.

Now that things work without it, you can look into configuring it if you want to use it still.

----------

